# How to get a visa as a Postdoc in the UK



## atlschul (May 26, 2011)

I have a few labs in the UK interested in having me work for them as a postdoc, but they are worried about the current visa restrictions. I had thought that starting in April they made it easier for scientists to get a UK visa, but am unsure what that means. Does anyone have information on this process, or could point me in the right direction. My understanding is that I could either apply for a tier 1 exceptional talent visa as a scientist, but am not sure how to qualify as exceptional or try for a tier 2 visa which are difficult to get right now. I believe I would have enough point to qualify as long as the job has met the resident labour market test or is exempted from the test. I'm not sure that it would pass the test since it hasn't been posted officially, and just contacted the labs about potential openings. Otherwise I am an English PhD and the job will pay over 25000 so that should be good enough for the points test. The positions are at Cambridge, King's College, and UCL.

If I am unable to get a more traditional visa the labs mentioned I would have to get my own funding, which is a bit risky to plan on getting.

thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

If you aren't on the shortage occupations list, found here:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/workingintheuk/shortageoccupationlist.pdf

your prospective employer will have to prove that the position can't be filled by a resident worker for a Tier 2 visa.

For the tier 1 visa, it seems that you need to be in the UK already in order to apply for it, that is, you need to be there under a different visa category.

As far as I can see, Tier 2 is likely your only option, but you might want to find a Visa service specialist to help you out.

Best of Luck!


----------



## ukvisaworks (May 27, 2011)

Hi,

The institutions that you have mentioned all shall have Tier 2 sponsor licences as without that they can not sponsor any migrant worker from outside EEA.

Can you please be specific as to what is the actual job title that they are offering you? and what type of labs you will be involved in? I was just wondering because you mentioned that you have an English Phd; are you referring to the subject English or that you have got the degree from England?

Based on your actual job title you could have a look at UK Border Agency website for Occupation codes of practice for Tier 2 - graduate-level jobs this list all the jobs for which a Tier 2 visa could be sponsored and the method specified for meeting the resident labour market test for each.


Thank you


----------



## atlschul (May 26, 2011)

ClaytonP said:


> If you aren't on the shortage occupations list, found here:
> 
> your prospective employer will have to prove that the position can't be filled by a resident worker for a Tier 2 visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks ClaytonP,

Does anyone have any statistics on the success rate of recent tier 2(general visas). I have sufficient points for the points system, is that all I need? I've heard that financials can be important, but what about them exactly is the important part.


----------

